# UV Lights for Disinfection



## Lightmax (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone have experience with UV lights for disinfection? I had seen where some new Fluorescent UV lights that operate around 345 nm are available now. Any thoughts? Ideas? I wanted to disinfect the air as it passes through ductwork.


Thanks,


Lightmax


----------



## eluminator (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't know anything about them, but a friend that uses well water has a UV thingy in his water system. I suppose it's to kill bacteria.


----------



## Morelite (Jun 20, 2007)

For disinfection you need a UV-C light, UV light in the C class is UV with a wavelength of less than 280nm, also known as shortwave UV.


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah uv lighs are used to kill stuff in ponds. i dont know how you would calculate the amount of light needed to kill bacteria in moving air. seams like a good idea though.


----------



## Tritium (Jun 21, 2007)

Bunk3r said:


> yeah uv lighs are used to kill stuff in ponds. i dont know how you would calculate the amount of light needed to kill bacteria in moving air. seams like a good idea though.



Best way to calculate is to look at spec sheets from commercial units to see what power density they run. They are available for home and commercial air handler systems.

Thurmond


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 22, 2007)

Morelite said:


> For disinfection you need a UV-C light, UV light in the C class is UV with a wavelength of less than 280nm, also known as shortwave UV.



I concur. There is a product called the "Pocket Purifier" (Google it) that is a pocket-sized UVC source powered by AA cells.


----------



## vandrecken (Jun 22, 2007)

Take a look at http://www.steripen.com/

These are currently availale commercial units for use by travellers and outdoors enthusiasts.

Cheers


----------

